# Drivers for my chipset refuse to update (Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family



## 011010701 (Nov 23, 2008)

You see, the thing is, I have a Dell. Now that my reputation has been totally discredited, let me tell you my story.

I don't play games, so when I buy one for my PC I don't expect them to work, even if my specs meet the minimum requirements. I'm running a Dimension E310 with Windows XP Service Pack 3, and I have a gig of RAM. It's enough to get by. 

Now, this terrible graphics card I has crashes any new game I buy. It gives me an error the likes of "Error at (0x00045l) the data could not be 'read'" and shuts down the game. This tells me that I need to update my graphics card drivers.

So I went to the Intel website and tried to use their Driver Update Utility, and it told me I have a card in the 915G family, but it doesn't link me to any drivers because of some customization thing (contact the manufacturer). So I go and download the newest driver for the 82915G/82910GL card. But when I run it, it says that the update is not validated for this computer and exits the program.

I've tried everything. I've tried uninstalling the current driver and running the program, uninstalling and running the driver update wizard (which only gives me outdated drivers), unzipping the update files to a folder and telling the driver update wizard to look there for the files, updating Directx (which doesn't work either), BIOS, and other graphics related things, and I have a question pending at Intel tech support.

The best thing I've done is download a driver from Dell (version 6.14.10.4543), but the current version is 14.25.50.4764, so I'm still very far behind.

I'll totally understand if I'm completely stuck unless I buy a new card.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
You have an Intel 915G Chipset.
You should be able to install this chipset driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

The Video driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng
Bill


----------

